# Hello gang!



## cascabel (Dec 23, 2010)

I have always loved WWII era aircraft and am glad to find this great site. I have never created a model but after looking at some of those posted here I believe Im going to give it a go. Now off to the local hobby shop to see what I can find. Cheers!

Thomas


----------



## Astaldo711 (Dec 23, 2010)

Welcome aboard! This is a great site with many freindly and helpful members. I used to love to build models but no where NEAR the quality these folks do.


----------



## v2 (Dec 23, 2010)

Welcome Thomas! Greetings from Poland!


----------



## cascabel (Dec 23, 2010)

Thx guys!

Thomas


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 23, 2010)

Welcome to the site. I was in your neck of the woods on Thanksgiving when I took the family to Hot Springs.


----------



## cascabel (Dec 23, 2010)

Thx Thor! Hope you had a good time in Hot Springs! I live a bit further north, just outside Little Rock. Small world.

Thomas


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, Thomas. Enjoy the place...

Charles


----------



## imalko (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## cascabel (Dec 23, 2010)

Thx Gnomey,ccheese! Just a little update...I went to the hobby shop today and bought a 1:48 Eduard FW 109 A8. Probably over my head at this point but what the heck, you cant learn to swim without getting wet!

Thomas


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Thomas! There is plenty of help building models to be had here!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2010)

Hello Thomas, and welcome from England. I've got a good friend (American, ex- RAF WW2 Mosquito pilot!), who used to live near you, then at Hot Springs, but has now moved back to Iowa.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 24, 2010)

Give it a go mate.......... paint a Kangaroo on the side. You might want to visit this thread, if you haven't already, some good tips.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modeling/stuff-you-wish-someone-had-told-you-rookie-27374.html


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 24, 2010)

G'day Thomas, welcome to the forum and I hope the shopping went well, have a Happy Christmas and don't forget to post us your purchases.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Thomas!


----------



## Geedee (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi Thomas and welcome to the family


----------



## cascabel (Dec 24, 2010)

Thx imalko, Njaco, Aaron, Airframes, N4521U, Vic, Wayne, and Geedee! You all make a guy feel welcolme. I appreciate the links as well. Ive already been gathering info and links from this site to help me with my build. Happy Holidays!!!

Thomas


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 24, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## mandoman (Dec 24, 2010)

Build, build, build, and have fun. Welcome from Iowa, USA.


----------



## cascabel (Dec 24, 2010)

Thx viking, mandoman!

Thomas


----------

